

Reminder: Eight (8) days left to submit your YC application. - thorax

Just a friendly reminder that you have about a week to fill out your applications for Winter 2009.<p>http://ycombinator.com/w2009.html
======
rantfoil
Good luck to all the new YC applicants. As it mentions on the YC site, you
should definitely bounce your applications off YC alums. Email us-- it can
only help.

~~~
AlexTheFounder
Do you mean that Posterous is "a place to post everything. just email us" your
YC application? (a joke)

------
fallentimes
If I could give four words of advice (I was in YC08), outside the most common
advice, it's this:

Make your application interesting.

Good luck!

------
pxlpshr
Innovation is recession proof!!

Good luck to all those entering their product/business, wish you the best. Now
go show wall-street who MAKES the market.

~~~
pclark
Innovation is most definitely not recession proof, quite the opposite in fact.

------
ntoshev
Tomorrow it will be seven days, but the link will probably stay on the front
page and you won't be able to change the title.

~~~
thorax
Good point! Let's hope they read the "posted X hours ago" part. :)

------
maxklein
I've not got the stuff for Y Combinator. I've come to accept my own
mediocrity. Just the same way I'm not going to go run a marathon against
people who have trained for years.

Someday, you guys should try accepting that you are not extraordinarily
clever. It's very liberating.

~~~
fallentimes
I agree that it shouldn't be a "life goal" or something equally ridiculous.
But honestly, I applied on a whim. If I hadn't, I most likely would have been
laid off from my job last week.

------
siong1987
To all the ex-ycombinator,

If I have a proper beta product, do I have higher chance to get in?

~~~
rantfoil
Of course -- a beta is infinitely better than a powerpoint slide. Lots of real
users are infinitely better than a beta site. Etc.

We're in the business of turning ideas into reality. The farther you get, the
better off you are.

------
opal
No time for no return.

~~~
thorax
I don't know what that means, but it might be interesting to note that you're
one of the first people to mention this phrase on the internet:
<http://ri.ms/notime>

_(Edit: HN didn't like quotes in the URL, so used URL shrinker)_

~~~
davidu
Indeed, it's a decent line.

------
Prrometheus
Is this for the summer session?

~~~
unalone
Nope. Winter 09, which is January.

Applying for the summer I'd guess gets sent in around April, if it's exactly 6
months apart. Meaning people like you and me still have time to polish up the
plans.

